# Entretien avec la puéricultrice



## didine974 (30 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour ,
J'ai fait ma demande d'agrément il y a un mois et j'ai reçu un retour positif par courrier m'indiquant d'une visite de la pmi.
Je voudrait avoir des informations concernant l'entretien que je vais effectuer avec la puer.
Comment je doit mi préparé svp.


----------



## booboo (30 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour , 

lisez Les Documents de l'Assistante Maternelle  

pour connaitre les conditions pour accueillir des enfants à votre domicile.

Elle va vous poser des questions pour voir comment vous envisager de travailler, pour voir si vous avez bien repérer les endroits à sécuriser dans votre maison, pour connaitre votre situation familiale, etc......


----------



## didine974 (31 Octobre 2022)

Merci .j'ai oublier de préciser que c pour travailler dans une Mam qui et déjà au norme car elle fonctionne depuis un ans . En faite je vais remplacer une assistante.


----------



## booboo (31 Octobre 2022)

Les Documents de l'Assistante Maternelle
					

Les documents mis à disposition sont donnés à titre d'exemple et Assistantes-Maternelles.NET ne pourrait être tenu pour responsable de leur utilisation.  - Demande ou Renouvellement d'Agrément - Référentiel de l'agrément des assistantes maternelles - Demande d'extrait de casier judiciaire...




					forum.assistantes-maternelles.net


----------

